# I NEED TO VENT!!!!!



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

I am doing hot weather training in Yuma Az until November 4th. It has been super dry back home in NC, but as soon as I leave, dang near 15 inches of rain.
This is BULL CRAP... This always happens to me.:aargh4: I should not be here sweating in the AZ sun, i should be N.S.D in a big mud hole...I need new A-arm Bushings, and rear drive shaft seal and one outer and one inner cv boot... THIS SUCKS......

Sorry, I had to get it off my chest. I am making $33 a day extra being out here so it will pay for the parts. $170 is going to hurt for the new A-arm bushing from Twisted.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry bout your luck. guess I wont tell ya how great Florida riding is right now.. get home soon you gotta feed the Bruit


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks brother!!! I have the itch so bad right now. Does it sound weird if all you think about is getting muddy 24-7?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Joe.USMC said:


> Thanks brother!!! I have the itch so bad right now. Does it sound weird if all you think about is getting muddy 24-7?


Welcome to your new home.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I know how you feel... For several years, I did desert training in 29 Palms California... And of course, I ended up being stationed there from 00 - 01... Then got orders to Camp Pendleton, and still had to go back to 29 for training once a year... HOT, HOT... But helped prepare us for Iraq... Prior active SSgt here... 10 year veteran... 1993 - 2003... Semper-Fi....


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

SEMPER FI...11 years active, SSgt, 3 deployments to Iraq, 2 to Afghanistan. 9 years to go, but who counting...lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i work offshore and have it that way all the time.


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i work offshore and have it that way all the time.


 I feel ya!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I just came in from the garage drinking a Coors-light and staring at the bruit. now that's weird


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> I just came in from the garage drinking a Coors-light and staring at the bruit. now that's weird


 Thats normal for anyone on M.I.B


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Joe.USMC said:


> Thanks brother!!! I have the itch so bad right now. Does it sound weird if all you think about is getting muddy 24-7?


 Same as most of us im sure. I feel u i just started to take the front diff and trans bevel gears apart so the brute is down for awhile and all it did was rain for the last 4 days.:wtf1:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hats off to both of you gentlemen, joeusmc and badazzbrute.
Thank you for doing what you do/did. If it weren't for outstanding men like yourselves, we couldn't have a beer on the brutes.
Once again, thank you !!!
:usa:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Hats off to both of you gentlemen, joeusmc and badazzbrute.
> Thank you for doing what you do/did. If it weren't for outstanding men like yourselves, we couldn't have a beer on the brutes.
> Once again, thank you !!!
> :usa:


:agreed: :agreed: :agreed:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Joe.USMC said:


> SEMPER FI...11 years active, SSgt, 3 deployments to Iraq, 2 to Afghanistan. 9 years to go, but who counting...lol


I hear ya, if I had been able to stay in, I would be retiring in 2013. Just 3 more years... But, I hurt my back and left hip in Iraq, and it was bad enough where I couldn't do the pull ups anymore, so re-enslistment denied. Now, I do get a disability pension, but not much... I do wish I was looking at retirement in 3, but it wasn't in the cards..


----------

